
Show HN: License-up – It's 2016. Update all outdated licenses from command line - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/license-up
======
hidroto
i wonder if a git hook could achieve the same thing.

~~~
stockkid
could you explain how it might be used?

~~~
iokanuon
What's there to explain?

